

First 2 Words: A Signal for the Scanning Eye - brlewis
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/nanocontent.html

======
whacked_new
Interesting work, but improper: this is not how reading material is processed
in the brain. Truncated words will be processed at lower efficiency than a
longer counterpart, and even more so if subjects know that there is a blank to
be filled in. A simple analysis breaks this down.

Example from site: New custome

versus: extravagant banquet

With "custome" in competition with "costume" do you actually think a correct
identification in a fill-in-the-black followup means the store's point was
successfully passed on?

